# Asus VG278H mit 3D Vision 2 und PS3?



## Cylancer (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane die Anschaffung eines Asus VG278H um damit an meinem Rechner in 3D zu spielen. Allerdings möchte ich auch gerne die 3D Möglichkeiten meiner PS3 nutzen (Bluray und Games). Bisher konnte ich dazu noch keine definitiven Infos finden. 

Funktioniert das 3D Vision auch im Zusammenspiel mit der PS3? Und wenn nicht, welche Alternative gibt's dann? Gibt's ein Shuttersystem, das für PC und PS3 geeingnet ist?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## jupph (14. Januar 2012)

Ich besitze den Monitor und kann ihn nur empfehlen.
In der Anleitung steht, dass das schauen von 3D BluRays per PS3 über den HDMI Eingang möglich ist.
Was allerdings 3D-Games per PS3 angeht, bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Cylancer (14. Januar 2012)

Danke für Deine Insiderinfos.  

Ich habe halt nirgends definitive Infos bekommen, ob das 3D Vision2 System mit der PS3 funktioniert oder nicht. Aber Deine Aussage lässt ja hoffen...


----------



## Nik1991 (15. Januar 2012)

In Bezug auf die Spezifikationen, gibt es nicht viel, die aus Sprüngen, wie außergewöhnlich.  Der Asus VG278H hat einen 27 "-Panel mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1920x1080 und a120Hz Bildwiederholrate.  Die Helligkeit ist mit 400 cd/m2, die überdurchschnittlich bewertet, und seine grau-zu-Grau-Reaktionszeit ist eine bissige 2ms.  Eingänge umfassen HDMI 1.4, DVI-D (Dual-Link), D-Sub, 3,5 mm Audio-in und ein Kopfhöreranschluss.  Wir sollten auch darauf hin, dass der Monitor eingebaute Lautsprecher und kann Audio von analogen und HDMI-Eingänge zu spielen.  Das heißt, Benutzer können ein Gerät wie ein Blu-Ray-Player oder Konsole zu verbinden, und Audio.  Und überraschend, dass die Lautsprecher nicht halb so schlimm.  Höchst-und Mitteltöner sind scharf und klar, aber Basspegel lassen etwas zu wünschen übrig.   Was die technischen Daten nicht zu vermitteln ist die Gleichmäßigkeit  der Beleuchtung, aber wir werden mehr darüber sprechen ein wenig später....
 Neben Spielen, 3D-Fotos, Videoclips, Live aus dem Web, 3D-Blu-Ray-Discs und Spiele-Streaming problemlos funktioniert ebenso.

aus dem test

mfg Nik


----------



## jupph (15. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade mal 'vg278h ps3' gegooglelt und hab in einem englischen Forum gelesen, dass die PS3 diesen beim Anschließen als 3D-Monitor erkennt und die Spiele korrekt darstellt.


----------



## Cylancer (16. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos und es scheint demnach wirklich zu funktionieren! @ Jupph: könntest Du an Deinem Monitor mal schauen, ob dieser auch einen Audioausgang besitzt?


----------



## jupph (16. Januar 2012)

Ja gibt es.
Die offizielle Bedienungsanleitung kannst du dir bei Interesse hier herunterladen:
http://www.asus.de/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG278H/#download

(bei Betriebssystem "andere" wählen)


----------



## Cylancer (28. Januar 2012)

So, der Monitor ziert nun meinen Schreibtisch seit einigen Tagen 

Dieser Monitor ist wirklich ungleiblich! Unfassbare Helligkeit und mit der 3D Vision 2 Brille erreicht auch das Spielen eine neue Ära. Und das Beste: Auch die PS3 arbeitet problemlos in 3D mit dem Schirm zusammen. Sowohl Games als auch 3D Blu Rays sehen genial aus. Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## jupph (30. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch!
Freut mich das er die PS3 komplett unterstützt.
Ich bin auch immernoch begeistert von ihm. Hab jetzt schon ein paar Mal Filmabende mit nem Kumpel gemacht
und aus 2-3Meter entfernung ist er immernoch groß genug dafür.

Ich habe jetzt noch eine Foto-App entdeckt, die für jeden 3D-Monitor/TV Besitzer interessant sein könnte:

*3D-Steroid*
(market-Link)

Ihr könnt damit, mit Hilfe der Handykamera, stereoskopische Bilder im side-by-side Format aufnehmen.
Dazu werden nacheinander zwei Fotos geschossen, die dann in ein  side-by-side-Bild gespeichert werden (anaglyph geht natürlich auch).
Bevor die Datei gespeichert wird, kann sie natürlich noch bearbeitet werden
(linkes/rechtes Auge wechseln, Rotation oder die Überlappung der 2 Bilder korrigieren).
Mit ein wenig Übung sind damit einwandfreie Fotos möglich.

Kostet im Android-Market 2,50€ und ist, meiner Meinung, das Geld wirklich wert.
Es gibt zur Probe auch eine kostenlose Version die ein Wasserzeichen und nicht
die volle Auflösung der Bilder bietet.

Hier mal ein Beispielbild von gestern:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=20120129_130511paap6.jpg
(z.B. mit PowerDVD oder stereoscopic Player anzeigbar)


----------

